# GMPP LS1 HOT Cam Kit?



## TimsGTO (Dec 27, 2004)

Has anyone installed the GMPP Hot cam kit in their GTO 6 speed? Do you need to change the valve springs or do the cars already have the LS6 springs? How does the cam perform? Any horsepower and torque numbers?


----------



## Frank (Jul 29, 2004)

I put the hotcam in my 99 TA m6. I don't know about a GTO but it made about 20 to 30 horses to the wheel on average.. I used the ls6 springs also. If your car is an auto, you are definitely gonna need a tune. I never had my TA tuned but its a manual. I hope you like the lopey sound because that hotcam lopes hard. You might want to look into an ls6 cam. From what I've read they make pretty good power plus you'll be able to keep your warranty. The dealer will never know you ever replaced it. Good Luck..


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

You only got 20-30 out of your hotcam, and you have a lot of lope? Um, that tells me you need to tune that thing. My buddies hotcam LS1 Camaro put down 381 or so. Tuning will help you out, auto or not.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree that you need a tune with a cam swap. I had a LT4 hotcam put in my 93 T/A and it would not run very well until it was tuned.


----------



## Frank (Jul 29, 2004)

The 20 to 30 was from the people that I knew that had the cam done. I'm talking about just a cam swap, not including air box, headers, ls6 intake, etc.. Yeah if you do all the bolt-ons you'll put down 360 to 380. My buddy with a air box, catback and hotcam put down 360 with stock manifolds. I've never got around to taking mine to the dyno. I figured it'll put down about 360 because I don't have the ls6 intake.


----------

